# Zeeland Open (Netherlands)



## cuber8208 (Apr 17, 2013)

I am hopefully organising a competition in Vlissingen (south west Netherlands) around late August, quite easy to get to for French, Belgian, German, and of course, Dutch cubers!

If anyone would be interested in coming to this comp then just post a response so I can see how many people are interested! 

Please note that nothing is definite yet but I really do want to host a competition before the year is out


----------



## Ollie (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm interested


----------



## CubeRoots (Apr 17, 2013)

I am V interested if it could be on the 17th/18th

by V interested I mean I will be there


----------



## cuber8208 (Apr 17, 2013)

By late August I meant probably 31st Aug/1st Sept


----------



## DuffyEdge (Apr 17, 2013)

I might go to this


----------



## hcfong (Apr 17, 2013)

I'll be there.


----------



## MarcelP (Apr 17, 2013)

I might show up.


----------



## CHJ (Apr 17, 2013)

definite yes, all events and the schedule I sent you, yup i think it'll be epics


----------



## guusrs (Apr 17, 2013)

when there is an fmc-event: yes!


----------



## cuber8208 (Apr 17, 2013)

Guus, FMC would probably be first thing Saturday morning (9:00-10:00) so if you can function well that early I would be glad to have you! And hopefully see you get a low move count


----------



## CubeRoots (Apr 17, 2013)

best of 3 fmc format?


----------



## ~Adam~ (Apr 17, 2013)

23rd and 24th August and Ill do my very best to be there especially if loads of UK cubers are going. 25th is a bank holiday as well.


----------



## MarcelP (Apr 18, 2013)

If it is two days (like Eindhoven) I probably will not go. I love doing one day, but two days is just too much for my family.


----------



## Geert (Apr 18, 2013)

I'd definitely go... If you need any help with organising don't hesitate to contact me!


----------



## fazcuber (Apr 19, 2013)

I'm interested


----------



## Cubinguy (Apr 19, 2013)

Coming!!


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 19, 2013)

Another interested party here!


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Apr 26, 2013)

Is it sure Itm wil be organised


----------



## tiemendemeester (Jun 3, 2013)

it depends when it will be if 30/01 auguts/september will be it i'm probably going


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 3, 2013)

Plenty of "Dutch" people organising comps lately


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Jun 3, 2013)

And another one in the planning stages!


----------



## cuber8208 (Jun 13, 2013)

Quick update, I spoke to a member of staff at my university after he saw me solve a 4x4 (best puzzle), he will try and get me access to the university for a weekend.

If this is not an option then I have also scheduled to view some rooms in the cinema complex where functions can be held. That is a nice location - 50m from an Aldi, 100m to the beach, similar distance to the highstreet - and non cubers could watch a film if they get too bored!

I am hoping to host this after Dutch Open now.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Jun 13, 2013)

ALRIIIGHT!!

Hope it works out


----------



## Goosly (Jun 13, 2013)

Weekend after dutch open would be awesome, 3 cubing weekends in a row


----------



## cuber8208 (Jun 13, 2013)

That's what I'm hoping! Also, if I get the apartment I want I should have plenty of space for happy campers!


----------



## cubedude7 (Jun 13, 2013)

Only read the title of this thread...

DO IT!!!!


----------



## cuber8208 (Jun 13, 2013)

Hopefully will have the venue sorted by end of next week, will keep you guys up to date via this thread as usual.

Joris, just make sure you bring the werewolf game if you're coming


----------



## cubedude7 (Jun 13, 2013)

AvGalen said:


> Plenty of "Dutch" people organising comps lately



Wouldn't it be time for a Rotterdam Open? 



cuber8208 said:


> Hopefully will have the venue sorted by end of next week, will keep you guys up to date via this thread as usual.
> 
> Joris, just make sure you bring the werewolf game if you're coming



Of course, as long as we have enough flesh to be slaughtered


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Jul 12, 2013)

Is it sure it will be organised?
If yes when will it be organised ya after dutch open but around what ?????


----------



## Frubix (Jul 12, 2013)

I'll come


----------



## Wassili (Jul 12, 2013)

I'm probably only going to the ones in Amstelveen and Utrecht, seeing as they are closer to where I am going to be living. Hopefully I would be able to come here as well zx


----------



## cuber8208 (Jul 12, 2013)

Hopefully it will be the weekend after DO, although I do realise that the delegates may be busy/unwilling to delegate at that point but nothing is booked for the time being so just keep your eye on this thread


----------



## Frubix (Jul 12, 2013)

cuber8208 said:


> Hopefully it will be the weekend after DO, although I do realise that the delegates may be busy/unwilling to delegate at that point but nothing is booked for the time being so just keep your eye on this thread



All competitions are in the weekend


----------



## cuber8208 (Jul 12, 2013)

Yes, I know that. However not all competitions are the weekend after Dutch Open.


----------



## Ton (Jul 15, 2013)

cuber8208 said:


> I am hopefully organising a competition in Vlissingen (south west Netherlands) around late August, quite easy to get to for French, Belgian, German, and of course, Dutch cubers!
> 
> If anyone would be interested in coming to this comp then just post a response so I can see how many people are interested!
> 
> Please note that nothing is definite yet but I really do want to host a competition before the year is out



Do you already have a venue? If no , arrange and check out some, if yes , how many will fit in the venue ? As always I can help out . The cost for the competition , certificates , printing score sheets etc is around 50 Euro.
You would need a venue with wifi if you want to use cubecomps.com tooling ( I would recommend this)


----------



## cuber8208 (Jul 15, 2013)

Thanks Ton, I have seen some venues and am still looking for others. I will be getting responses soon hopefully  If I have any questions/need help I'll probably contact you through facebook


----------



## Zoé (Jul 15, 2013)

Hahaha, you've been saying that you'll hopefully get an answer soon since may at least 
I'll probably only be able to go to either DO or zeeland because of work >_< sad!


----------



## cuber8208 (Jul 15, 2013)

I got responses that were all declines until now (for example, my uni, twice -.- )


----------



## Geert (Jul 16, 2013)

I don't understand why a university would decline...I guess speedcubing isn't as cool as drinking beer (at least in Belgium )
Here in Belgium it's not a problem to get a venue from the university if you organise a party, but I haven't been able te get one for a cubing event


----------



## hcfong (Jul 16, 2013)

I'm quite suprised that you are struggling to find a venue. My experience is that most venues are happy to let me use it for a speedcubing competition, as long as I pay for it. Can you tell me what venues you've been looking at please?


----------



## Geert (Jul 16, 2013)

From experience I find it easier to meet with the owners of the venue in person and explain what it is that you are organising.
Most people will find it interesting, and because the risk factor of the venue being destroyed is very low, most owners will happily rent the venue to you.
I always suggest to pay the venue upfront and make a deposit for possible damages, this deposit will then be refunded after the competition.

Then again, some venue owners have laughed in my face and send me walking


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 16, 2013)

Zoé said:


> Hahaha, you've been saying that you'll hopefully get an answer soon since may at least


Tell him!


Zoé said:


> I'll probably only be able to go to either DO or zeeland because of work >_< sad!


tututututu
That is the sound of Zoé growing up


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Aug 5, 2013)

If it Will be organsed whe is it not on wca


----------



## cuber8208 (Aug 5, 2013)

Will find a venue close to where I will live so I can provide accommodation, also, there have been a series of comps announced very close together so i am thinking of moving ZO to november.


----------



## Goosly (Aug 5, 2013)

Antonie faz fan said:


> If it Will be organsed whe is it not on wca



Because cuber8208 isn't sure about a date & venue yet. Just be patient. It will come up on the WCA-list some time, posting here won't help that happening faster


----------



## cuber8208 (Sep 30, 2013)

Okay, so I have a venue. It will probably be a limit of 40 people because I want to start out small.

I am just waiting to get a delegate. After that it should be made official fairly soon.

Dates are 23 - 24 November

I have plenty of space for everyone to stay, so when registration is open just let me know if you'll want to camp out at my place!


----------



## hcfong (Sep 30, 2013)

You must have a huge house if you can host 40 people.


----------



## cuber8208 (Sep 30, 2013)

I mean a limit for the competitors. But yes, my house is huge and could hold 40


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Oct 1, 2013)

Arghhh.. I am going to be in Britain again, already booked them tickets hahaha


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 1, 2013)

October/November is going to be busy. But of course I will come. Now make it official!


----------



## TheRedCuber (Oct 3, 2013)

When is it going to be official?


----------



## Goosly (Oct 3, 2013)

When it appears on this list.


----------



## TheRedCuber (Oct 3, 2013)

yeah, i know but my question was to someone who organize it!


----------



## cuber8208 (Oct 12, 2013)

Just confirmed the delegate yesterday (Ton) it will be official in the coming days!


----------



## cuber8208 (Oct 13, 2013)

Going through the final stages of admin now, will be up very shortly!


----------



## cuber8208 (Oct 13, 2013)

Official now, website to be up and running soon.


----------



## Goosly (Oct 13, 2013)

A connection from Gent to Vlissingen by train would be so awesome. Now I have to switch trains 2 times -> 3 hours of travelling. I'll try to come, but I'm not sure yet


----------



## cuber8208 (Oct 13, 2013)

You are welcome to stay at my place on Friday night as well as Saturday!


----------



## hcfong (Oct 13, 2013)

Goosly said:


> A connection from Gent to Vlissingen by train would be so awesome. Now I have to switch trains 2 times -> 3 hours of travelling. I'll try to come, but I'm not sure yet



Or you could take the train to Breda or Roosendaal, where a friendly cuber (for example, me) could pick you up.


----------



## Goosly (Oct 14, 2013)

Thanks for the offer, but I prefer public transport. Whether I will come or not is dependent on school stuff. It's just weird that, for example, Brugge and Vlissingen are so close to each other, yet by train the route would be Brugge-Antwerpen-Roosendaal-Vlissingen


----------



## Endgame (Oct 14, 2013)

might come, same problem as goosly though, it takes too long to get there by train


----------



## BillyRain (Oct 15, 2013)

Website now pretty much live

http://www.zeelandopen2013.info


----------



## cuber8208 (Oct 16, 2013)

Endgame, if you could get to Breskens you could Ferry it from there...


----------



## Crazycubemom (Oct 16, 2013)

Endgame said:


> might come, same problem as goosly though, it takes too long to get there by train




Or first come to The Haque and then go to Zeeland? hihihhiihi


----------



## Endgame (Oct 19, 2013)

cuber8208 said:


> Endgame, if you could get to Breskens you could Ferry it from there...


thats pretty clever actually, but i cant find a railway station in breskens, so im afraid it wont make things easier



Crazycubemom said:


> Or first come to The Haque and then go to Zeeland? hihihhiihi


i might very well do that.. ill let you know


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Oct 22, 2013)

Crazycubemom said:


> Or first come to The Haque and then go to Zeeland? hihihhiihi



what where do you live ?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!
I think I might not make it firstly I would go to Athens open and if a allowed to go to zeeland I would but the problem is its 200 kilometres from where I live so we need an hotel and stuff


----------



## Crazycubemom (Oct 30, 2013)

Antonie, pls open your box


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Nov 18, 2013)

Oi.. this weekend, this comp!

Unless a miracle happens I am coming to compete in the 3x3 section. Maybe see you guys there then


----------

